# Rollerteam 400 Motorhome



## Freddy38 (11 mo ago)

Just had 4 new tyres fitted and had a real struggle with getting both rear wheels off and on. The bodywork seemed to be too near the tyre and we could not release the wheel. The tyre company had to deflate the tyre to get it off and deflate the new one to put on. Has anyone had this problem and any suggestions please for the future thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, was that jacking up on the axle or the chassis?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would assume tyre firm would know enough to jack under the axle, but...


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Freddy38 said:


> Just had 4 new tyres fitted and had a real struggle with getting both rear wheels off and on. The bodywork seemed to be too near the tyre and we could not release the wheel. The tyre company had to deflate the tyre to get it off and deflate the new one to put on. Has anyone had this problem and any suggestions please for the future thanks


Quite a common problem if not using the proper jacking point to allow sufficient room for wheel to drop. If jacked up using axle, wheel and tyre are raised up with vehicle into the wheel arch.

On my Bessacarr E480 it was flagged up as a problem with Swift issuing a recall to cut a section out the wheelarch to allow wheel and tyre to clear the arch.

I didn't fancy their bodge job and tried it on my driveway at home. Solution was to use the official jacking point and original jack to allow body to raise and wheel to drop.

A bit worrying as the Fiat jack was almost at the limit of travel before the wheel cleared enough for removal. Various tyre companies I used were told to only use the jacking points and not the axle with no further problems. I have various hydraulic jacks and axle stands which I used when removing wheels for adjusting rear brakes for MOT.

Have since changed the Bessacarr to a Autosleeper Nuevo (Stumpy) so missus is happier driving something smaller and I will be 70 this year.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is what happens when someone interrupts your thoughts.


Axle gets you higher but body drops the wheel further DOH!!!


----------

